# MF 204 Won't turn left?



## Thahn1608 (Mar 21, 2020)

So I just bought a well loved (well used) MF 204 with a loader.

It runs like a champ, but it won't turn left without a LOT of muscle. Turning right is easy, but the darn thing won't turn left.

Any suggestions? I've always had IH/Farmall tractors so this is my first MF. I'm thinking maybe a cylinder has bad seals, but before I go throwing money at it I wanted to ask if there was a common problem with these that I need to look at first.

Thanks in advance!

Amish Tim


----------

